

Show HN:Status Scheduler - My 3 week sprint. - eeagerdeveloper

Hi everyone,<p>I want to share my latest creation. I have a few beta users using it, but would love more feedback.<p>I spoke to some HN users and they suggested I revamp the layout, so I did that before posting it to the HN site.<p>Please check it out and let me know what you think. http://www.statusscheduler.com
======
erichcervantez
I like the layout...clean. I've used LaterBro before which ultra-simple and
free I believe. You may want to add more screenshots of what you're offering
to show a little more value ;)

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Did you use laterbro to publish to your facebook pages?

------
eeagerdeveloper
here is a link : <http://www.statusscheduler.com>

------
bmelton
I never saw LaterBro, but if the complaint before was the layout, you should
definitely consider it remedied.

That site is gorgeous.

~~~
eeagerdeveloper
Thank you. Do you have a facebook page?

~~~
bmelton
I do.

